# Anyone have a Graco My Ride 65?



## mommy2caroline (May 9, 2007)

We are about to need a new seat for my 2 yr old since the old one is about to expire. I want to keep her rear-facing a little longer, and we are looking at the My Ride 65, which goes up to 40 lbs rear facing and 65 forward facing. My 2 yr old only weighs about 26 lbs right now, which is a reason for wanting to keep her rear-facing longer. The My Ride is a good price for us (we really can't afford a Britax, which is why it excites me to see more affordable seats going to higher weight limits), and I like that it has a six year expiration date instead of five like our older seat...

Does anyone have a My Ride 65? Do you like it? Is it really bulky and takes up lots of room? Is it pretty easy to install? Does it seem safe and secure to you overall? Does it seem to fit a newborn well, as well as a taller, heavier five year old?

Thanks!!


----------



## Mom2Fin (Nov 4, 2005)

We are looking at the same thing for our 2 yo ds. He is about 15 lbs and has outgrown his Britax. We just can't afford another Britax either







so this one really caught our attention. I like that it has an extended rear facing lbs and he can ride in it for a while. I am not a fan of boosters and really like the 5 point s better.
We are both teachers and have to wait until school starts and we get another paycheck to get him one


----------



## Mom2Fin (Nov 4, 2005)

lol, he is 35 lbs not 15!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I have one for my 12 pound 3.5 month old. It is a wide seat. I like the high weight limits. I can't imagine she's going to fit in it to the weight limits, though, it's bound to be outgrown by height first. But I have no idea how long it'll last.

It fits in my Kia Spectra behind the passenger seat. I don't think it would fit in the middle or behind the driver unless the driver was very short and small, and maybe not even then. My DH has enough room in the passenger seat, though he did complain the first time he got in.

But that's with it at an infant 45 degree incline. Once I can make it more upright I think it will be even better.

Things I don't like about it: You can't change the harness height on the fly, you have to actually take the straps out and put them back in. I don't think tightening the straps is all that easy, though I've heard some who own this seat complain of this and some say they've had no problems.

I did have to put a pool noodle under it to get the right incline. But otherwise it was fairly easy to install, though I wish I hadn't decided to install it for the very first time 15 minutes before i needed to leave my house.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

We have one for our 11 m.o. and like it a lot. It is a bigger seat- we have a Honda Cr-V, and the passenger seat has to be pushed pretty far up for it to fit. That being said, it seems really comfortable (lots of padding) and was a very easy install, compared to others I've installed.

It does seem "safe"- more sturdy and substantial than some of the cheaper seats I've seen, and I like the expanded height/weight limits.

That being said, we didn't put DD in it until she outgrew her bucket, so I can't say how it fits a newborn. It seems like it would swallow one up, though.


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

DS is 31# 34 1/2" @ 2years old and has this seat in MIL's car. I don't like it. He seems cramped in it and he's going to outgrow it heightwise long before he'll outgrow it weight wise, and long before he'll outgrow his TrueFit heightwise.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The MyRide is a great seat. Though it has a shorter shell than the other 40lbrf/65lbff seats, so it will be outgrown by height sooner and most likely before the weight limit.

You could also look into a Complete Air (you can sometimes find it on sale for around $150), it has a taller shell, rf to 40, ff to 50, there is a new version that will ff to 65lbs coming out soon. Another option is the true fit, only rf to 35lbs (which will probably be plenty for your LO) and ff to 65lbs. You can find them for around $160 at Walmart and possibly elsewhere. The evenflo momentum also rf to 40lbs and the evenflo triumph advance rf to 35 (I think they may have changed to to 40). Those are seats I would look into and see what you like.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy7-08* 
DS is 31# 34 1/2" @ 2years old and has this seat in MIL's car. I don't like it. He seems cramped in it and he's going to outgrow it heightwise long before he'll outgrow it weight wise, and long before he'll outgrow his TrueFit heightwise.

I thought there was only 1" difference in the seats, in regards to height restrictions?


----------



## mommy2caroline (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The MyRide is a great seat. Though it has a shorter shell than the other 40lbrf/65lbff seats, so it will be outgrown by height sooner and most likely before the weight limit.

You could also look into a Complete Air (you can sometimes find it on sale for around $150), it has a taller shell, rf to 40, ff to 50, there is a new version that will ff to 65lbs coming out soon. Another option is the true fit, only rf to 35lbs (which will probably be plenty for your LO) and ff to 65lbs. You can find them for around $160 at Walmart and possibly elsewhere. The evenflo momentum also rf to 40lbs and the evenflo triumph advance rf to 35 (I think they may have changed to to 40). Those are seats I would look into and see what you like.

Thanks... I will look into those other seats as well. Our Wal-Mart just had two seats that went to at least 50 lbs total, the My Ride and one made by Cosco, I think it was.

Anyone have one of these seats and want to give a little review of it?


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the My Ride & love it... But DS is short (17mos and barely 31")... DS loves it too, he hated riding in the car until we got this seat, I think he feels less squished? Oh he's 23lbs FWIW. It's pretty easy to buckle/adjust/unbuckle too (our old one was torturous). It does take up a lot of space though, so depending how quickly babies #2 & #3 come along, we may have issues & need to get smaller carseats or a wider car.


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ein328* 
I thought there was only 1" difference in the seats, in regards to height restrictions?

They claim both seats work until 50", but DS has several more inches above his head in the TF then he does in the MyRide.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy7-08* 
They claim both seats work until 50", but DS has several more inches above his head in the TF then he does in the MyRide.

The difference in the fit might be how the different companies apportion height in the leg area or the back area. The deeper seat for more comfort for the legs would be very useful for some kids.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The height limit is completely unrealistic and can be taken with a grain of salt







As long as a child has one inch of hard shell above their head, they can safely RF (this is true of ALL rear-facing seats). Ten different 50" children will have ten different torso lengths and head sizes, and will fit the seat differently. I can tall you that my 42" child outgrew the MyRide by around 3.5, but she has a very long torso.

My BFF has a My Ride and we love it. It's a great seat as long as you don't need 3-across







and it fits newborns very, very well.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

we switched from a cosco AOE to the MyRide and I am so happy with this seat. I can get a good install and take it out of the car if I need to without having to go get DH to help me. And DS is very comfy in it. I like the deeper natural recline b/c DS frequently falls asleep in the car and his head doesn't tip forward (which I know isn't a safety hazard, but it looks so uncomfortable). DS is a little guy (25 lbs and about 33 inches at almost 2.5) so I know we have a good long way to go before he'll grow out of this seat.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

My older sons call my baby's myride his "throne". It is a huge, comfy, great seat. The baby loves it. Its rear facing behind the driver seat in our Toyota Sienna mini van and DH who is 5'11 has lots of room.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

It's a great seat, but the fact that is does have a shorter shell than some of the other options means you wont RF in it as long..but depoending on the size of your child and your goals, that might not matter. It will probably get 75% of kids to age 4. It's also the lowest priced seat with the higher RF height and weight limits, so its a great value.

The top slots are low, and if you max out rearfacing, you will NEVER use the seat FFing, it will already be outgrown. When I bought a seat to ERF my son earlier this year, it was a contender. I went with another seat, simply because it fit MY child and MY car better, but I have no problems recommending this seat and in fact, got one for my sister/niece!


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

*bumpity*

So do you guys think it would be better to save $100 buying this versus a Radian 65, even if you have a child who is always in 90th percentile for weight and 80% or so for height for age? Or would you shell out the extra $100+ for a Radian?


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
*bumpity*

So do you guys think it would be better to save $100 buying this versus a Radian 65, even if you have a child who is always in 90th percentile for weight and 80% or so for height for age? Or would you shell out the extra $100+ for a Radian?

I'd go with a Complete Air 65. It is as tall as the Radian, 40 lbs. RFing and 65 lbs. FFing. We actually have a CA and a Radian. I personally didn't want to shell out for another Radian when there's a seat that has everything I want for less. We decided against the MyRide because it can't fit 3-across (until recently I had 2 convertibles and a booster in a row). I had my tall 4 yr. old sit in it in the store and I could tell he would have made it to almost 4 rear-facing (and would still fit FFing at almost 5). It's shorter than the Radian and CA, but not too short to last most kids to a safe age RFing and to booster age FFing.


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

we use the myride and have since our 5 month old was born. It fit him just fine at birth (7lbs 12 oz). Now that he is 20 pounds we're REALLY glad we didn't go the bucket seat route! We do find the straps a pain in the patuskas to adjust tho'.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

we have the myride for my 16 month old. we started using it when she was 6 months and 13ish lbs. now she is 29inches and17.5 lbs and she just went up to the middle of the 5 strap lots. that means she has this strap slot and then one more she can rf with. she's never going to get to the max weight limit, but since she's small she'll easily make it to safe ff and safe booster sizes before outgrowing it height wise. and it takes up more room then a lot of other convertibles, but my seat is in the same position it was in for her bucket seat.


----------

